# Annoying Fungus Gnats



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would clean out the bottoms of the plants dishes. 

I can't imagine them being largely visible given the smallness of the gnat when full grown.


----------



## shocker (Jun 27, 2014)

Cover the soil of your plants with a thin layer Diatomaceous Earth.


----------



## Buglady (Sep 29, 2016)

shocker said:


> Cover the soil of your plants with a thin layer Diatomaceous Earth.


 The plants aren't in any soil. They're in clear vases of water. We cannot see any bugs, larvae or eggs.


----------



## shocker (Jun 27, 2014)

Do they appear to hang around your drains? If so try pouring some bleach in the drains and let it set in the traps for awhile.


----------

